# Pit Bull owners are gaining some ground but...



## Lurchi

Article posted today on Huffington Post has some good news but some troubling news about Texas going all out to Ban Pit Bulls.

Pit Bull owners are finally gaining ground. With Pit Bull Fighting on a serious decline and Pit Bull owners showing up in courts all over the U.S. with their dogs, they are finally making some ground in keeping bands out of their states, counties or cities.

Keep up the great work. Unfortunately I will not be getting an APBT as they are banned in my city. However a Bully is not. :clap:

Pit Bull Ban


----------

